# Humpback whales around the globe mysteriously rescuing animals from orcas



## Phoenix (Oct 14, 2020)

https://www.treehugger.com/humpback...e-mysteriously-rescuing-animals-orcas-4862397


----------



## Pepper (Oct 14, 2020)

Fascinating.  Thank you.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Oct 14, 2020)

What Pepper said.  Thank you.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 14, 2020)

You're both welcome.  I signed up for their newsletter after reading this article.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 14, 2020)

I agree, fascinating! Thanks for posting the link to this article.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 15, 2020)

I guess there will be more studies made of this behavior as time goes on.  It is interesting to say the least.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2020)

I think it's just so cool to see compassion in other species.  It's a feel good thing that provides hope.


----------

